# Another puppy mill raid



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

In Skagit County (Washington) today, a total of 443 dogs have been confiscated from a puppy mill, many of which have a potentially fatal bacteria. Owners are facing criminal charges. The news is putting out the word of the location of the puppy mill, because they fear any other dogs from there may have been exposed to this bacteria, too.

443 dogs!!! From one mill!! Oh, my goodness. How can a person do that?!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Is this the mother and her two daughters, all with puppies*

I read about something in HRI where they have been after this lady for years. Once they caught her daughter, they found other family members involved. Dogs in deplorable condition with no cover for their metal cages.

Bless each and every one of those puppies and their poor moms. These women must go to jail...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Wow...I hadn't heard about that one yet. 
I got an e-mail from SPOT today(the rescue that's housing wednesdays rescued dogs) and they said that they will be placing the dogs in foster care as soon as possible but have to wait until the courts release them and criminal procedings are done.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, I think that SPOT is handling these dogs, too. It could be the same mill...the news report said something like a hundred and some had been taken out previously, and the rest were gathered today.

If they have to wait to go to foster homes until after criminal proceedings, I'd think that could be a long time! But, they'll be better off wherever they are, over the mill! I wouldn't think they'd have room for them in the shelters, though... they were all small dogs....but, still!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*NBC report...*

NBC -- Law enforcement officers are describing what they found when they raided two suspected Washington state puppy mills as "heartbreaking and deplorable".

Skagit County Sheriff's Department officers found more than 400 dogs at two locations, the latest in a string of similar raids in western Washington.

Skagit County Fairgrounds is now serving as a temporary emergency animal shelter.

The two cases are not related, but authorities say the similarities are striking, female dogs churning out puppies like machines and their litters left to fend for themselves.

Law enforcers said the conditions of the more than 400 caged-in dogs are a crime.

"Some of the most disgusting in the 19 years of doing this job. They were living in their own feces, a lot of them. They weren't being cared for properly, it was just deplorable," said Sgt. Paul Arroyos, Skagit County Sheriff's Department.

The two raids Wednesday are the latest in a string in Western Washington following a pair in Snohomish County over the weekend.

No arrests have been made in Skagit County, but the investigation is continuing.

Ultimately, a judge will allow the dogs to be released, and that's when volunteers will need to step in.

It appears that most of the rescued dogs can be nursed back to health and given the chance to live the life they deserve in a loving home.

NBC


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Why, Why, Why would anyone treat an animal like that...it just makes me want to uke:uke:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh how terrible. It just makes me sick! I hope all those puppies find loving homes.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:frusty: :frusty: I can't believe the huge number of dogs seized!!! :jaw:


Better to have the owners in unheated, open, extremely noisy, fetid, soiled, disease-filled wire cages for the next 10 years than in a prison!!! Prison is too good for people like that.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*update on mill raid...*

The rescuers discovered that the dogs already seized were suffering from a bacterial intestinal disease that is potentially fatal and went back today and rescued the remaining dogs at the mill. There were 308 more rescued today, and the total from that mill, not counting the one nearby with about 40, is 443 dogs.
5 today were taken directly to the vet, and they think all the ones confiscated are infected.

Here's the link to the video from the 6 PM news

http://www.kirotv.com/news/18552694/detail.html

The 11 PM news did name the "kennel", Mountain View Kennel, or Sundberg Kennels and they sold online, so they're asking people who bought dogs from there to come forward to have them tested.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh that is sickening. What's up with Washington State? Wasn't the last one there as well?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Horrible. I don't know how people sleep at night.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Horrible! Those people are disgusting. I agree with their punishment of being caged in a cold, filthy, metal cage with a bowl of food a day and no time of release. They can live in their filth like they made those poor dogs!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I say we get the gentleman that's in charge of the PHX prison system to be in charge of all animal cruelty criminals....him I would trust to come up with something good.:whip:

I don't know how these pathetic sh*ts live with themselves. I hope they are prosecuted to the full extent of the law.

Beverly


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I just heard on the news that one of our puppy mill raids is having most of their puppies returned to them because of technicalities of how the search warrant was written and that the barn, which held 35 of the dogs, wasn't included in the warrant. There was indeed evidence of neglect (they showed awful pictures of a couple of dogs,) but legally the case wouldn't hold up in court now.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

How sad! There just seems to be something wrong with a legal system that lets criminals go free on technicalities when they have proof of their guilt. Now the innocent (puppies) will once again pay the price. Maybe writing a letter to the editor will alert the locals of what is going on?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's awful! Those poor dogs.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's terrible!I wish there was something that could be done to stop those people.
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

That's so sad for the dogs 
Hopefully they'll keep a much closer eye on the owner and make sure that they are taking better care of the dogs. 
Here's a link to an article about it...
http://www.goskagit.com/home/article/kennel_owner_will_get_some_dogs_back/


----------

